# Has Tapatalk been disabled on the forums?



## illinoishokie (Nov 12, 2012)

Starting late yesterday Tapatalk started returning an error message saying it could not connect to the forums. I'll get that from time to time just as a snafu with any forum, but it's still keeping it up this morning. It shows the board hierarchy, but won't return any threads.

Has Tapatalk been disabled?


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 12, 2012)

Try clearing the cache and restarting Tapatalk. It happens to me from time to time on my Android.


----------



## illinoishokie (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks. Turned out a simple log out/in got it working again.


----------

